# P229 and SS 1911 Carry



## gunnysgt (Dec 7, 2012)

Since I didn't get any answers about IDPA holsters for a Sig SS 1911 caryy I'll take another approach. How close does a SS 1911 carry match a P239? It would seem the holsters that fit the 239 would fit the 1911. Any one have thoughts? Thanks Gunny


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The 229 holster will be too wide bin the opening to properly hold a 1911.


----------

